# need help finding reloading dies



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

need to find reloading dies in 348 winchester. for model 71 winchester
336 lapua magnum,, for savage 10 ba


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

348 Winchester, http://www.midwayusa.com/product/156760 ... winchester

I think you mean 338 Lapua Mag, http://www.midwayusa.com/product/102490 ... pua-magnum

These are both Redding Dies, I personally prefer Redding. They are out of stock right now, you can backorder them or settle for RCBS, 338 Lap, http://www.midwayusa.com/product/592490 ... pua-magnum 348 Win., http://www.midwayusa.com/product/696331 ... winchester (Ohh the humanity) :wink:

huntin1


----------

